# help making homemade vivariums! (plans)



## Chriis (Mar 26, 2008)

hey iam making my vivariums out of plywood and going to spray paint all of them black. well heres the sizes :

CWD (aint got one wet but want his viv ready before i get him)

(2x) 5ft long x 2ft wide
(1x) 5ft long x 6ft wide
(2x) 6ft long x 2ft wide
(1x) 5ft long x 10in wide
(1x) 5ft long x 5in wide

hopefully those measurments are correct it to make a 5ft long x 2ft wide x 6ft high

Bearded dragon and a 1.1 adult Royals when ever they get older(getting my male soon)

(3x) 4ft long x 2ft wide
(2x) 2ft long x 2ft wide 
(2x) 4ft long x 5in wide

two vivs that size 
to make a 4ft long x 2ft wide x 2ft high

leopard gecko 1.1 (getting a female soon)

(3x) 3ft long x 2ft wide
(2x) 2ft long x 18in wide
(2x) 3ft long x 4in wide

to make a 3ft long x 2ft wide x 18in high


my royal babys will be put in tubs as iam getting them as babys.

if someone could make sure these sizes will fit together ok:blush: ill take a drawing and sizes to ray grahams they'll help me out 

thanks


----------



## Chriis (Mar 26, 2008)

getting 20ft x 10ft shed soon so i can get more reptiles! :lol2:


----------

